# My Savage 308 Precision Carbine



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

Well I had a weak moment.....saw this ad on Gunbroker....already had lots of bids....2 hours left on the auction....bids getting close to the buy now price...decided it was just what I wanted, and I pulled the trigger. I had been looking at this same base rifle for quite a while and the extras and convenience of not having to assemble everything all of a sudden made it attractive to me. (I know there will be some comments about the optics not being top of the line, etc....I am not a professional soldier....this is for fun, the range, and feral hogs....I read about each component and all have many good reviews, so I am satisfied with the package contents) Here is the text of the ad:

"I am selling my Savage 10 Precision Carbine in 308. It has a threaded barrel with a JP compensator that virtually eliminates the felt recoil. I am also including my Nikon Buckmaster 6-18x40 Mil Dot scope with target turrets sunshade and regular turrets, its mounted on a 20 Mil riser for long distance shooting. I will also include the matching digi cammo sniper drag bag, sling, Harris Swivel Bipod, and a box of 20 reloads of mine made for this rifle: Hornady A-Max 178g bullets with 44.9 grains Reloader 15 and Benchrest primers, which produce same hole accuracy with this rifle. I broke in the barrel by shooting 30 rounds and thoroughly cleaning inbetween each shot, which tightened the rifles already amazing consistancy. I then took it hunting this last season with target ammo because of my confidence in its accuracy and harvested two deer via headshots with zero doubt that I would miss. This is by far the best rifle dollar for dollar I have ever owned Period. I did LOTS of research before putting this setup together and it turned out even better than I imagined. For the money this is the best rifle you will ever buy. Savage outdid themselves when they created the Precision Carbine. I had a Savage 10 FP with a choate stock that shot very well, but the stock was so heavy it was impractial for field carry, but when savage created the accustock it eliminated the need for an aftermarket stock. The accutrigger is an excellent trigger, and the fluted barrel cuts down on extra weight while maintaining accuracy. I need money by Tuesday of next week so I am only accepting Credit Card payments. DO NOT BID IF YOU CANNOT PAY IMMIDIATELY, I would not sell this rifle if I did not have to and I would have listed it for more than 3 days if I could have. I am offering a great rifle for a great price and I do not have time to relist this gun. Good luck bidding, Your gonna love this gun!"


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats...looks like it will be fun


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

nice looking rifle. Thats a heck of a muzzle brake for a .308.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> nice looking rifle. Thats a heck of a muzzle brake for a .308.


thats what i was thinking

Sweet looking rifle!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*JP Compensator*

Thanks guys. This will be the first compensator I have ever shot (other than flash suppressors on ARs) It is the large one designed for bull barrels. I think it looks cool and hopefully will work as advertized (using hearing protection of course). Here is a link to the mfg. http://www.jprifles.com/1.4.3_tre.php.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well John, thanks for the fight with the wife ... I just picked out my next tactical rifle ... !!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I have that model in .223, no compensator though. Been very happy with it.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

The break will work great. I had a friend that had one similiar to that on a fal and it was absolutley the loudest rifle I have ever heard. I had plugs and muffs on next to him and it was unbearible. If your behind the trigger its not bad. It will blow empty ammo boxes off the tables next to you. Prepare to have alot of room around you at the range.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

The optics are fine. People still think like they did 20+ years ago. In todays day in age with our technology and the ability to access it, and produce it at an expense that at one time only was available to a few, allows most big optic maunf. to make scopes that will outperform 9 out of 10 shooters. Nikon makes good stuff.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

optic is fine, great rifle.


----------

